# X11 not working after installing



## Ernesto (Aug 31, 2013)

I got X11 installed with portmaster successfully.

The issue is that X11 is not working, I type `startx` and it shows a screen with a pair of windows with command line and a clock but I can not do anything, no response from mouse or keyboard so I have to shutdown with button. I found that I had to add:


```
hald_enable="YES" 
dbus_enable="YES"
```

to /etc/rc.conf and I did it but no success. I try typing `Xorg -retro` but again I got a frozen screen, this time a one full of grey dots with a X at the center. 

Do you found anything similar before? Is there any file or log to show here in order to discover what is the fault?

Thanks again.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 31, 2013)

/etc/rc.conf is usually only processed during startup.  So unless you reboot or manually start them, HAL will not be running yet.

However, HAL is not needed.  Edit xorg.conf, adding

```
Option       "AutoAddDevices" "Off"
```

to the ServerLayout section.  This tells X not to use HAL to detect input devices.  If you have a USB mouse, this should be all that is needed.  There is more detail in the Handbook X configuration section.


----------



## Ernesto (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks, adding that code solved the problem, now I can use X.


----------

